# archer fish



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

k i have 2 archers in a brakish water tank. just got them a week a go do they have to be in brakish or can they be in fresh water? i would realy like to ad them to the fresh water tank. but want to find out first.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

to keep them long term, its recommened to keep them in brackish. They will also appreciate some live insects in their diet.
Your two may be fine together, but keep an eye on them, they are known to sometimes be aggresive towards their own species.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

ok so they could go to the fresh tho? and i feed them freeze dried krill and shrimp pellets and in the eavning the get 4 small crikets.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Why do you want to move them into freshwater?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

cause i think they would get along better with the fresh water they dont realy move around much and i think they are eating my new baby mollies


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

The brackish tank is a 55gal? What size is the freshwater tank?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

75 gallon well planted


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Archerfish are brakish water fishes so they should be kept in brackish water. I've never kept them myself, but Baensch/Rhiel say they need salt in the water, and there might be some aggression which suggests to me that they might not get along with other fish they could eat.

Sounds like they are in with mollies, if they are eating the young; mollies can adapt to brackish water.

Moving them into freshwater will stress them as it is not natural for them, then they will be prone to disease. They`ll certainly be swimming around less if you do that.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I agree with Bryon.
What fish are currently in the fresh water tank?
You could make the larger tank the brackish tank. The archer fish can get quite large and you have the sharks that are going to get large as well.
Probably a good thing some of the mollies have become food, population control. You can add more plants for the fry to hide in or set up a breeding tank if you realy want more.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

ok they will stay brakish then thanks for al the info. and yes they are in with mollies im tring to take my brakish tank in to a pure salt sum day it has ben a learning experience. i have had a lot of fun with archers but i guse i could just pull the baby mollies that are left and put them in a breeding net or tank. iv got fresh water mollies with aquarium salt. and brakish mollies im trying to figure out witch way of life they prefer so far both ways they like. the ones in the brakish tank they seem to get bigger. but other then that they are still the same.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

i acualy sell the baby mollies to the pet stores here. and im looking for a 120 to150 gallon for the brakish to be switched to later. they are allstill kinda small yet. in the fresh is 4 tetra and 7 mollies 1 pleco 1 betta 2 clown loaches.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

If you are moving brackish mollies into fresh, or fresh into brakish, be sure to acclimate slowly.
For the brakish tank you are going to have to test your salt levels. You are using marine salt?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

no i have mollies in a fresh and different mollies in the brakish. yes i orederd a test kit for the salt. and yes it is marine salt in the brakish and aqua salt in the fresh water


----------

